# 2002 Max - Window Problem



## memo3126 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello all.....newbie here to this site...cool site. I have an '02 Maxima SE and my front passenger window is acting up. When I roll it up using the master control on the driver side (only on the one-click auto button) it will roll up to the top and then roll back down 6 inches or so. It does not stay up. It will stay up if I do not fully use the auto feature. If I roll it up to where I think it's closing or touching the seal, it will stay. If I go all the way up to the top, it will come down again. Any ideas? Otherwise, car is GREAT! I've had it since new, and I work for GM.  Sorry, quality is superior!


----------



## 92PathySE (Sep 12, 2005)

INTERRUPTION DETECTION FUNCTION
NFEL0191S05
Power window main switch monitors the power window regulator motor operation and the power window
position (full closed or other) for driver’s and passenger’s side power window by the signals from encoder and
limit switch in front power window regulator (driver’s and passenger’s side).
When power window main switch detects interruption during the following close operation in the driver’s side
door,
I automatic close operation when ignition switch is in the “ON” position
I automatic close operation during retained power operation
I manual close operation during retained power operation
power window main switch controls driver’s and passenger’s side power window regulator motor for open and
the power window will be lowered about 150 mm (5.91 in).


So, that's what's happening..here's how you fix it!

RESET PROCEDURES
NFBT0008S02
After installing parts, proceed as follows:
1. Close the door window completely.
2. Press the reset switch and open the door window completely.
3. Release the reset switch. After making sure the reset switch
has returned to the original position, close the door window
completely.
4. The limit switch is now reset.
CAUTION:
Be sure to manually open or close the door window. (Do not
use the automatic open-close procedures.)

All came from the FSM for 2002 Maxima =)


----------

